# I dont think my rabbit is well :(



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

My rabbit fudge is the 1st one to the bowel of food in the morning, but this morning when i went to his hutch he was just sitting in the corner and didnt come to me. hes not doing much at all and i car get him to even eat a treat.  he never lets u cuddle him or stroke him but hes letting me do it now. im really worried for him but my vets are not open on a sunday and then we have the holidays. i was thinking of bringing both fudge and his mate smokey in the house where i can keep an eye on him ? what can i try to get him to eat ? / drink. 

What can be up ? 
hes up to date with injections btw


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

nattylops said:


> My rabbit fudge is the 1st one to the bowel of food in the morning, but this morning when i went to his hutch he was just sitting in the corner and didnt come to me. hes not doing much at all and i car get him to even eat a treat.  he never lets u cuddle him or stroke him but hes letting me do it now. im really worried for him but my vets are not open on a sunday and then we have the holidays. i was thinking of bringing both fudge and his mate smokey in the house where i can keep an eye on him ? what can i try to get him to eat ? / drink.
> 
> What can be up ?
> hes up to date with injections btw


id suggest keeping an eye on him and trying to tempt him with tasty treats such as carrots etc. also give him a full body check feeling everything to see if you find anything. then when your vets are open get him in for a quick check up if he hasnt improved.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

Is he hunched?
Is he pooping?


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

Well i felt him but i dont really no what im looking for. what sort of things shud i b checking ? i felt his belly, checked his bum ( which was clean). in his cage he looked as though he was shacking ? iv got hay and straw down and just put and towel over him which he has stayed in which is not like him. 

Could he have a cold ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

nattylops said:


> Well i felt him but i dont really no what im looking for. what sort of things shud i b checking ? i felt his belly, checked his bum ( which was clean). in his cage he looked as though he was shacking ? iv got hay and straw down and just put and towel over him which he has stayed in which is not like him.
> 
> Could he have a cold ?


No, definitely not.

Is hunched and is he pooping?


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

there is poo in the hutch but i car b sure if its his or smokey's. 
Hes like . . . in a ball sort of, cuddled up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

nattylops said:


> there is poo in the hutch but i car b sure if its his or smokey's.
> Hes like . . . in a ball sort of, cuddled up.


He needs the vet, he is in pain. Possibly due to a blockage but without knowing if he is pooping or not I can't tell.

You need to ring an emergency vet and he will need Metacam and Metocloprimide (gut stim) and you will probably be given some recovery food.
I'm sorry to sound blunt but if he has been like this since this morning with no change then he needs the vets today.


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

just went out and hes up for once and is drinking, which has really put a smile on my face as he has not really moved all day


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

nattylops said:


> just went out and hes up for once and is drinking, which has really put a smile on my face as he has not really moved all day


He still needs vets if he isn't eating, drinking is good but it doesn't mean he is getting better.


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

oooo god  i dont no where i can take him on a sunday . . . . . i think there is a RSPCA in birmingham which wud take me a bit to get to but wud they b open ? wud he be oki to travel that far in the car ?


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

Bring him inside into the warm. If he is bonded, bring the other bun in too. 

It sounds like he may have gut stasis- which my rabbits have had in the past. It can be very serious, so it is important you keep an eye on them, keep them cosy and get food and water into them. 

What I do is pour boiling water over a small about if their usual food, mix it up so it is in a liquidy mush, wait for it to cool and try and syringe it into their mouth. You can use a straw if you don't have a syringe (the sort you get with a bottle of calpol). 

If you lay him on a towel on a work surface in the kitchen, with his head facing away from you, then you can lean over him and syringe the food into the side of his mouth. Once they have had some food, you can offer them treats etc to get thme eating on their own, but you may have to keep trying to feed them.

Hope this helps! Hope your bun feels better soon!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

nattylops said:


> oooo god  i dont no where i can take him on a sunday . . . . . i think there is a RSPCA in birmingham which wud take me a bit to get to but wud they b open ? wud he be oki to travel that far in the car ?


Phone your normal vet, they will have an emergency number that you can call, yes he will be fine in the car.


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

if my bunny needs the vets then thats what he shall get. thank you so much for your help. Im going to phone around now and try get sumwhere thats open. thanks again


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

Teddy Red Lab said:


> Bring him inside into the warm. If he is bonded, bring the other bun in too.
> 
> It sounds like he may have gut stasis- which my rabbits have had in the past. It can be very serious, so it is important you keep an eye on them, keep them cosy and get food and water into them.
> 
> ...


We don't know if he is pooping, feeding a potentially blocked rabbit can be dangerous.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

As Bernie says, a vet visit would be your best bet, as it sounds as if he may be going into stasis, which is dangerous 

Get some hay down him, and try and give him a tummy massage, as that may help get some gas moving in his gut. Also, if there's a blockage, pineapple is supposed to help (especially with hairballs) so maybe try him with that, or put a small amount of pineapple juice in his water.

Fibreplex is very good, too, if you can get hold of some of that- it helps keep the gut moving. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

BTW this is what I have done when I havent been able to get to the vet... like a bank holiday etc. they never see to be ill on a normal week day!!!

If you can get your bun to the vet, I'd reccommend you did that... this is just a back-up.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Vets from me aswell. 
He sounds identical to Rascal when he has bloat(found the cause is cabbage), the first thing I do is, I get a plastic bottle of hot water wrapped in a towel next to him in a carrier covered over with a towel to keep him warm and get a syringe of pineapple in, I am lucky to have metacam at home and get that into him aswell, check on him in an hour or so and if he isnt improving at all, he goes to the vets who give him metaclopromide. 2 or 3 times I have made an appointment and then he gets up and starts eating fine! 

*Heidi*


----------

